# echar mierda



## Marchets

L'espressione "echar mierda" nel libro che sto leggendo viene tradotto con "dire peste e corna su". Volevo sapere se esistevano altri modi per tradurre questa espressione in italiano.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Salve

magari dipende dal contesto in cui viene usata?
Spiegaci tu in che contesto l'hai letta
Grazie

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## Marchets

La frase completa è "Ti Noel, in contrappunto mentale, canticchiò fra sé una canzonetta marinera, molto popolare fra i bottai del porto, in cui si diceva peste e corna del re d'Inghilterra. Quindi probabilmente la traduzione di "Echar mierda" in questo contesto ci sta, però volevo sapere se poteva anche essere tradotto in altro modo o se ha comunque altri significati


----------



## Saoul

Beh, "dire peste e corna" mi sembra una traduzione un po' edulcorata di "echar mierda", che è letteralmente "lanciare merda", quindi qualcosa di meno edulcorato potrebbe essere "ricoprire di merda" .


----------



## Agró

E di *sputtanare *che ne pensate?


----------



## TheCrociato91

Agró said:


> E di *sputtanare *che ne pensate?


A livello di registro mi pare adeguato.  

Il senso, da quello che capisco, è quello di "parlare male, sparlare", che però sono anch'esse versioni più edulcorate.


----------



## Saoul

Però, a mio avviso, sputtanare è più "svalare una verità su una certa persona davanti ad altri!" non tanto parlarne male.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Questo è quello che dice la Treccani:
*sputtanare* v. tr. [der. di _puttana_, con pref. _s_- (nel sign. 5)], volg. – *1.* Dire male di una persona, andarne a riferire ad altri colpe e difetti reali o immaginarî, per sminuirla nella stima e nella considerazione altrui: _se non la smette di sputtanarmi con tutti_,_ la piglio a schiaffi_; _mi ha sputtanato di fronte agli amici_. *2.* Compromettere, far perdere la stima e la reputazione: _è qualcuno che fa tante promesse e non ne mantiene nessuna: e questo l’ha sputtanato con tutti_.

Secondo me può voler dire entrambe le cose; poi magari lo uso io male.


----------



## Saoul

Il contesto del hilo è "Ti Noel, in contrappunto mentale, canticchiò fra sé una canzonetta marinera, molto popolare fra i bottai del porto, in cui si diceva peste e corna del re d'Inghilterra." Qui ci può stare "parlare male/malissimo", "prendersela", "riempiendo di merda", "prendere per il culo".

La Treccani parla di "riferire ad altri colpe e difetti" o "compromettere la reputazione" e nessuno di questi due significati racchiude l'idea che viene veicolata da questo contesto. 

Tu puoi dire peste e corna di qualcuno, ma non sputtanarlo. Io posso dire che Laura Pausini ha un voce orrenda, fa canzonette da quattro soldi, non scrive altro che poppettino trito e ritrito e che la vedo meglio come cassiera alla Lidl che non come cantante. Ne ho parlato malissimo, ma non l'ho sputtanata.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Saoul said:


> Tu puoi dire peste e corna di qualcuno, ma non sputtanarlo. Io posso dire che Laura Pausini ha un voce orrenda, fa canzonette da quattro soldi, non scrive altro che poppettino trito e ritrito e che la vedo meglio come cassiera alla Lidl che non come cantante


Dire queste cose non implica "riferire di [...] difetti" e/o "compromettere la reputazione" (definizioni di "sputtanare")?    

Dire peste e corna = sparlare stando a Dire peste e corna > significato - Dizionario italiano De Mauro

Io continuo a pensare che sputtanare sia una versione meno edulcorata di sparlare.


----------



## Saoul

No, io non comprometto la reputazione di Laura Pausini se esprimo una mia idea. Anzi, con buona probabilità, la gente guarderebbe me come pazzo. (Sbagliando, ovviamente).

Sputtanare Laura Pausini sarebbe dire: "L'ho conosciuta e non sa trovare un do sul pentagramma nemmeno se glielo evidenzi in giallo!"


----------



## Marchets

Intanto vi ringrazio! Inoltre, avevo anche pensato alla possibilità di "diffamare" e "infangare" come possibile soluzione edulcorata di "echar mierda", anche se "gettare merda" sarebbe una traduzione sicuramente più diretta e che meglio rappresenta il significato che il messaggio originale vuole veicolare.


----------



## David_Caballero

Il contesto in cui viene usata questa espressione non e' personale. Il significato sarebbe: "criticare un argomento o un problema già esistente con il fine di aumentare la agraviare questo problema ".
Secondo me la traduzione più corretta sarebbe "infangare".


----------



## furs

Francamente mi pare che la traduzione letterale, vale a dire 'buttar merda (addosso)' potrebbe essere la più indicata in questo caso. 
Si tratta di un'espressione abbastanza frequente in un registro colloquiale.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Echar mierda = buttare merda in faccia.


----------



## danieleferrari

Tu novio te trata como una princesa, María, ya está *echando mierda a* los nuestros. 

Secondo me, in base al contesto, potrebbe andare anche "mettere in secondo piano", anche se naturalmente è un'espressione più lineare.


----------



## chlapec

Ciao,
in spagnolo non si capisce il senso della tua frase; dove l'hai sentita?


----------



## danieleferrari

chlapec said:


> Ciao,
> in spagnolo non si capisce il senso della tua frase; dove l'hai sentita?


Hola y gracias:

Pues me la dijeron a mí (lo de la princesa no, solo la segunda parte). Que yo cuidaba a mi ex novia (mimos, regalos y esas cosas), mientras que las parejas de ambas amigas de mi ex ya no les regalaban nada. Una de las amigas le dijo a mi ex: "Que tu chico te trata muy bien, Cristina, ya está *echando mierdecilla a los nuestros*". A ver, las palabras variarían @chlapec, pero estoy seguro de la segunda parte "echar mierdecilla a los nuestros". De hecho, nunca había escuchado la expresión antes. Gracias.


----------



## chlapec

Bueno, en un contexto coloquial como el que describes, es admisible (creo que casi todo es admisible), pero gramaticalmente la frase no se sostiene, y desde luego no se autoexplica. Porque hay dos ideas:
1) ¡Que tu chico te trata muy bien, Cristina!
2) Tu chico ya está echando mierdecilla a los nuestros

Con respecto a 2), el sentido de "echando mierdecilla" es más o menos el de "criticando".

Bueno, estoy suponiendo que es el chico (tú) el que critica. ¿O quien?

EDIT: he visto tu EDIT. OK. Nos centramos entonces en 2)

Al decir echar "mierdecilla" se incide en que no se trata de una crítica severa, sino de pequeños comentarios, incluso a veces aparentemente inocentes, pero que encierran una crítica evidente.


----------



## danieleferrari

Mil gracias, de verdad no había caído. Pues sí, evidentemente hay que colocar esa frase en un contexto mucho más amplio y coloquial. Habría interacciones previas y sucesivas.



chlapec said:


> Al decir echar "mierdecilla" se incide en que no se trata de una crítica severa, sino de pequeños comentarios, incluso a veces aparentemente inocentes, pero que encierran una crítica evidente.


No tenía ni idea. De hecho, para mí decir "echar mierda" y "echar mierdecilla" era lo mismo, solo que consideraba la segunda forma más coloquial (como afectiva, para restarle importancia a lo dicho) todavía (gato > gatete). Ya me quedo boquiabierto . No sé, la verdad... No suelo hacer críticas, pero eso dijeron, no hay tu tía . Mil gracias.


----------

